# Scolopendra gigantea



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Is 35$ a good price for a 5-8 inch S.gigantea.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 16, 2005)

let's see let me think alittle about....... YES!!!! that is an awesome price both of my giant peruvians went for $200 each they were 5in at that price now these suckers are 10in each and still growing :worship:  where are you getting 1 for that really cheap price? really courious if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2005)

Im not buying it....$35 couldnt even be wholesale for that....get some pics, or look at some pics before you buy

T


----------



## Steven (Dec 17, 2005)

the ones i've seen for sale at gladesHerp labeled as gigantea were scolopendra alternans (haiti giants),... better ask for a picture, and check for the "ringfurrow" on the 1st tergite !


----------



## 324r350 (Dec 17, 2005)

They are even labeled as haitian giant centipedes
i was excited for a moment
just sent Glades an email


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok I looked...I'm sorry it didnt end up being peruvian giants..

and even frickin sorrier I looked at that insane green page...My heads hurts now  
T


----------



## Scorp guy (Jan 12, 2006)

im thinking about buying a S. gigantea from a guy in person for $200 each. they are "6" and hes selling an 11" one for $375, does $200 sound like a good price?


----------



## danread (Jan 13, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> im thinking about buying a S. gigantea from a guy in person for $200 each. they are "6" and hes selling an 11" one for $375, does $200 sound like a good price?


Seems about the standard price over in the US. Of course, in Europe they are going for £30 each......


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ya, europeans are lucky, tons of cool pedes for sale


----------



## Nich (Mar 13, 2006)

324r350 said:
			
		

> They are even labeled as haitian giant centipedes
> i was excited for a moment
> just sent Glades an email


I asked them before, they are the hatian S. subspinipes.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Mar 13, 2006)

Is that even possible?!?! Are there Sc.Subspinipes in Haitia?!?! Thats in the Carribeans and isnt the Subspinipes genus in Eastern Asia?!?! As for Sc. Gigantea, i just wish i could get hold of a few babies here, in Canada... Anybody, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong about the subspinipes... 

 phil.


----------



## Nich (Mar 14, 2006)

You are correct, they labled both of mine Hatian Giants, scolopendra subspinipes, also sold the SAME exact species as S. gigantea.....also labled as a "hatian" giant, and as far as i know the gigantea are endemic to S. America. I suspect both were S. de haani, so id from this company seems far off with pedes.


----------



## SPIDER MAN (Mar 14, 2006)

*Gigantea Prices...*

IM from the uk,and gigantea and robustum prices are reasonable.Well,depending on what you think 'reasonable' is!!
I have gigantea,robustum,haitian giants and subsispines.I paid £300 for all of them.They are all awesome pedes.


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm, so do you think it would be feasible for me to pay a friend in England to pick up a gigantea for me and bring it back when he comes back to here from studying abroad?  And on that note, anyone in England have any gigantea they are willing to sell or know of someone there who will sell  some?


----------



## SPIDER MAN (Mar 14, 2006)

All depends on how long the pede would be transported for?They dont do well over a long preiod of travel,young ones are easier to move.If you do manage to get your gigantea,you will not be disapointed,their awesome pedes!I dont know anyone off hand,you might get some luck by putting the word out at the BTS show.I would love to breed some,there are quite a lot of people after them!Regards,..


----------

